# worst weed you ever smoked ?



## meroe (Jun 26, 2014)

*normally my dealer gives me top shit buds but i just got a quart of some dirt ass weed, takes me like a gram to even get a buz. anyone els experienced this *


----------



## GroErr (Jun 26, 2014)

Ha, you should have been smoking in the 70's, 90% of what was out there was garbage. you'd have to smoke a big joint on your own to catch a light buzz with a lot of weed at that time. The best around at the time was honey oil and hash, a couple of strains like Columbian Gold, Panama Red, and Acapulco Gold were decent but not always readily available. Too bad about your luck, sounds like it's time to change dealers or grow your own...


----------



## meroe (Jun 26, 2014)

i do have 1 plant but somehow i think it wont last me long... its 3 months old and 2 weeks into flowering btw


----------



## Milovan (Jun 26, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Ha, you should have been smoking in the 70's, 90% of what was out there was garbage. you'd have to smoke a big joint on your own to catch a light buzz with a lot of weed at that time. The best around at the time was honey oil and hash, a couple of strains like Columbian Gold, Panama Red, and Acapulco Gold were decent but not always readily available. Too bad about your luck, sounds like it's time to change dealers or grow your own...


Don't forget potent.....


Buddah Thai
Chocolate Thai
Opiated Thai
Laosian Devotion
Kona Gold
Hawaiian Elephant Stick
Blue Hawaiiian
Maui Wowie
Colombian Red
Mohacan 
Wohacan


Worst weed I smoked would be one hitter quitter
dirt weed. You take one hit and tastes so bad you don't want another!


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes it has happened and is usually the last time that dealer would see any business from me. They'd have to make it right by me.

You do have the option of straight up refusing to buy low quality buds and I've sent dealers on their way for showing up with a bag of brown and trying to ask top shelf prices plenty of times.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 26, 2014)

Milovan said:


> Don't forget potent.....
> 
> 
> Buddah Thai
> ...


Oh yeah, forgot the thai stick's


----------



## meroe (Jun 26, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> Yes it has happened and is usually the last time that dealer would see any business from me. They'd have to make it right by me.
> 
> You do have the option of straight up refusing to buy low quality buds and I've sent dealers on their way for showing up with a bag of brown and trying to ask top shelf prices plenty of times.


ahahah difference between u and me is u probably know way more dealers


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 26, 2014)

meroe said:


> ahahah difference between u and me is u probably know way more dealers


Yea it's always shitty when you only have a few connects. You're pretty much at the mercy of your dealer then, unless you start growing your own, so good luck with your plant.

I don't know too many, just enough to allow me some choices. I shouldn't assume everyone has easy access to it.


----------



## Montanarobert1963 (Jul 2, 2014)

You should be able to see the quality before it even comes close to leaving the dealers hand


----------



## ILM (Jul 2, 2014)

Mexican brick 
Shits rough


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 3, 2014)

worst shit i ever smoked was 2 grams for 15$ which is really cheap for my area and it was big counts but it was just big buds of pretty much nothing but leafy crap with lots of seeds and stems, no hairs and couldn't see any crystals on it at all, my god it was terrible, it wasn't even worth inhaling, the high was so bad. it was even worst the second worst weed i ever smoked what was BROWN, at least it was actual trimmed nice buds, tasted like shit but at least it got me baked after smoking enough


----------



## grEEn.Butter (Jul 4, 2014)

meroe said:


> *normally my dealer gives me top shit buds but i just got a quart of some dirt ass weed, takes me like a gram to even get a buz. anyone els experienced this *


Sorry about that..we in Northern California have Grade A's. .


----------



## grEEn.Butter (Jul 4, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> worst shit i ever smoked was 2 grams for 15$ which is really cheap for my area and it was big counts but it was just big buds of pretty much nothing but leafy crap with lots of seeds and stems, no hairs and couldn't see any crystals on it at all, my god it was terrible, it wasn't even worth inhaling, the high was so bad. it was even worst the second worst weed i ever smoked what was BROWN, at least it was actual trimmed nice buds, tasted like shit but at least it got me baked after smoking enough


By the way ..where are u located. .out of curiosity because we in Northern CA. Havnt seen dirt dank since early 90s


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 5, 2014)

grEEn.Butter said:


> By the way ..where are u located. .out of curiosity because we in Northern CA. Havnt seen dirt dank since early 90s


do u mean northern Canada or northern Cali? I live in Canada, Newfoundland. but weed isn't expensive everywhere in Newfoundland just this place cause it isn't very many ppl, cold, and far away from the capital st.johns which explains why there isn't any other drugs besides cocaine and weed. pretty good weed otg here now, i only smoked the brown stuff when this place was dry and there was 1 guy only, with weed, what he grew and only sold to 2 different people


----------



## brimck325 (Jul 5, 2014)

i used to get qp's in junior high for $110 bucks...tasted like old onion n mustard....fuggin foul...no wonder all my customers were complaining, they came back for more though. i used the profit for a bag of "sensimilla", it was seeded afghani i believe.


----------



## derr (Jul 5, 2014)

Worst weed I ever smoked is M-39 this strain polluted the streets back in the days(we used to call it chindro), it was all i could ever get back then. sometimes it was even wet! hated that stuff. just not a good strain in my experience.


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Jul 5, 2014)

Stuff I got back in my late teens. Had a job working in a kitchen. Got a bag from one of the cooks. Stuff was barely even trimmed and seeded. Come to find out dude had a bunch of plants growing out in his dad's fields. Didn't pull males. That was the late 90s though and guy was like 19 or 20. So he probably didn't even know how to spot a male. Just threw some seeds in the ground and let em go.
I considered it bad weed even for back in that time period. Was a decent head buzz. Just picking the seeds out was a pain in the ass though.
Was convenient and cheap though. Last resort kinda thing.


----------

